# racoon2 or other ikev2 deamons



## marantz (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello! It seems to me that racoon2 isnt devoloped very much and is lacking alot of features, strongswan seems a bit messy and which others deamons are there?

Has anyone tried any of those? Is ikev2 intresting for freebsd? What about openbsd iked? anyone looked into it?

It would be a blessing to stop hacking around with l2tp forever


----------

